# Check this out



## Lucas (Dec 2, 2008)

http://world-of-betta.blogspot.com/

Very cool bettas, really beautiful. Though i don't keep bettas but just wanna share. 

NOW i feel like owning a betta!

Well its only available in Singapore but i guess its still worth to look at.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh my! Those are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing Lucas.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Man they are beatiful fish. You probably have to keep them all by themselves right?

How old do you think those fish are?


----------



## Lucas (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm not sure man. I don't own those bettas neither am i very experienced with it. But they are beautiful..


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You can keep some other types of fish with bettas, but with show quality beauties like those, I'm not sure I would try it. lol Besides, why would you want to, they are a fabulous display all by themselves.


----------



## Audrey Hepburn (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful! They all look like ballerinas!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

True! I think the male betta is just about the most elegant looking freshwater fish there is. Too bad you can only have one at a time in the tank. Can you imagine a 55 gallon tank with 6 or so of them all swimming together without having to have the dividers? Now that would be a show!


----------

